# September Photo Contest: VOTE HERE



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are the entries:

Havoc's Hair Hotel









Jade- "5 more minutes daddy"









Dodger- "I wonder why mom tells everyone i'm spoiled? Is it time for school already?"









Tumbles









Kovi









Zeek









Bella









Archimedes









PIXYstix









Pepper









 :mrgreen: Good luck to everyone! You all have adorable hedgies! :mrgreen:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh!!! there all so cute!!! its so hard to pick :shock:  :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

The people that are participating in the contest obviously can't vote, right? I mean, that would be unfair, they could just vote for themselves! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, go ahead! You can vote for someone else's, or your own if you just can't bear not to. :lol:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think its fair to vote for your own.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I didn't vote for my own hedgehog, I feel like it's kind of cheating.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Just curious? When is the voting closed?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking about two weeks after it opened... I think that'd be the 24th.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Only five more days left to vote!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

An idea, how about we have a post where we come up with the best 12 photo contest ideas, and have 1 kind of contest every month? For example, people may think things like annointing pic, bath time pic, eating pic, etc, but there are also categories like close up pic, side view(profile), and hedgie looking at camera. Outdoor pic is kinda inbetween. I think twelve good ideas are possible. What do you think, should i make a post for deciding the contest kind each month has???


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I thought the winner of the previous month's contest would be allowed to chose the next contest?


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Well this makes me feel special :lol: oh well, It's all in good fun  congratulations to Gnarly!


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

I like that idea- the winner of the previous contest is allowed to choose the next contest.
Congratulations (so far) Gnarly!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Tomorrow is the last day to vote!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to Scott and Havoc! And great pics from everyone else!

Scott, you get to choose the topic/prompt for next month's contest. I will be closing this thread on the first of October.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats Scott & Havoc, and good job everyone else!

Can't wait to see what the next contest will be!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats scott and havoc! cant wait to see alll the cute new pics for the next contest


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Closed.


----------

